# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Повод жить дальше

## Unperfect

Как обычно лазил по блогам и нашел чью-то интересную запись:

"Когда ночью я выхожу на балкон и вдыхаю воздух, несущий аромат реки и луга, кажется, что даже целую жизнь можно прожить, только ради того, чтобы ощутить этот запах. И когда я вижу звезды на небе, или молнии в грозовых тучах, меня посещают такие же чувства.
И поразительно - сколько же еще существует вещей в мире, дающих повод жить только для того, чтобы увидеть или ощутить их?!"

Ну чем не повод для того, чтобы жить дальше?  :wink:

----------


## Wolf

такие ощущения приходят все реже  :Frown:  если сосчитать все ЗА и ПРОТИВ ради чего стоит жить, я насчитал больше минусов.

----------


## taggart

Очень индивидуально...

Я лично, в адекватном состоянии, "проникся" только единожды - когда поздней ночью смотрел на грозу "в степях Украины", через открытое окно поезда Кишенёв-Москва :)

А во всех остальных случаях, как правило, только "сухая констатация" - да красиво, да дышится как-то по особенному, да любытно..Вот только дальше то что? ;]

"солнышко светит, птички поют..какой прекрасный день, какой прекрасный пень.." - разве что только с тяжелого похмелья находит, бывает.

----------


## Raz1el

хех, иногда конечно бывают такие моменты, красиво конечно и все такое, но ведь када оно кончается то снова возвращаешся в окружающее тебя дерьмо... высоко залез, и больно упал - вот что это из себя представляет.
поэтому чаще получается так: 


> "сухая констатация" - да красиво, да дышится как-то по особенному, да любытно..Вот только дальше то что? ;]

----------


## Антисуицидёр

По-моему, любое чувство, порождаемеое чем-то внешним, на 50-100% обусловлено именно нашей внутренней восприимчивостью к нему.

"Красота в глазах смотрящего". Так и со всеми другими ощущениями. Луг и звёзды _никакие_. Это я делаю их воодушевляющими, приятными, жизнеутверждающими.

Так что, чтобы вновь  ощутить радость жизни от простых вещей и событий, надо ПРОМЫТЬ СЕБЕ МОЗГИ от всего негатива, критики, страха, вины, обид...

Всё дело в нас самих... Наверно.

(См. также http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=603 )

----------


## S.E.L.L.

> Всё дело в нас самих... Наверно.


 Ни наверно, а точно!)

----------


## GanibaL

> Ну чем не повод для того, чтобы жить дальше?  :wink:


    Живи :wink:

----------


## stre10k

ИМХО дерьмовый повод - в гробу я видел всех этих бабочек, кузнечиков и радугу в белых тапочках... ниче это не повод это оправдание страха смерти. Поводом может бть только любовь

----------


## Cool

не обязательно только любовь. Есть еще вера и надежда. Есть еще интерес. А еще есть долг. Понятие ДОЛГ, имхо, и есть ключевое среди всех. Долг перед родителями, перед прочими людьми, перед самим собой.

----------


## GanibaL

> ИМХО дерьмовый повод - в гробу я видел всех этих бабочек, кузнечиков и радугу в белых тапочках...


    Вот и я...Просто некоторые глупые люди не понимают,почему человек вообще хочет избавиться от самого себя.И они не понимают,что почему такому человеку не нужны эти бабочки,х*ябочки.Объяснить им это?А зачем?

----------


## Cool

ну почему же? я беру лишь общие правила нравственности. Ты должен родителям за то, что они тебя родили и вырастили. Ты должен кому-то что-то сделать (неважно что). Ты должен чего то добиться для себя. Я идеализирую картину, но в целом все строится именно так. Любовь, как повод жить дальше, это тоже долг. Я лишь подобрал единое понятие (по крайней мере для себя).

----------


## Agains

Повод жить дальше следующая встре су форума в Мск(кто знает тот поймёт).))).Для меня повод жить это пытаться достигнуть своей цели.А так я их много найти могу.Поживём увидим

----------


## GanibaL

> Есть еще вера и надежда.


    Поверь,эти две - конченные сучки.Они много чего обещают,и мало чего делают.



> А еще есть долг. Понятие ДОЛГ, имхо, и есть ключевое среди всех. Долг перед родителями, перед прочими людьми, перед самим собой


     Ну перед родителями может и есть долг,но вот всё остальное бред.                Эт каким прочим людям а что-то должен?

----------


## Cool

написал длинный пост, где пошел против своих же мыслей и принципов. Снес. Понятие "долг" наверное слишком гумманное, чтобы употреблять его в этих кругах. Мои абстракции и идеализации как всегда поняли не в ту степь =)




> Поверь,эти две - конченные сучки.Они много чего обещают,и мало чего делают.


 да знаю я. Но совсем без них никак нельзя =)

----------


## Unperfect

_Долг, вера, надежда_ - все это наша выдумка, которая, тем не менее, делает нас _людьми_. Кто устал от этого - живите и смотрите на мир с безжалостной рациональностью.

----------


## Katrin

А я встретила человека, который подарил мне надежду. Я очень рада этому... и ему тоже...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Рад за тебя. Берегите друг друга.

----------


## Katrin

АНТИСУИЦИДЁР,
 :Big Grin:

----------


## LicudK

Мне, когда совсем плохо было, спасало две вещи

*Первое*, это придумать себе свое будущее, в котором ты бы захотел жить.

*Второе, злость*. Разозлится, почему у соседа все хорошо, у знакомого денег и баб пруд пруди, а тут невезуха сплошная...

Не стоит руки опускать, пусть лучше у них, у ваших завистников руки опустятся вас за вашей спиной допекать. Буду в обносках и шапке ушанке, но радоватся этим гадам не позволю...

Они же, все ваши злопыхатели, потихоньку вам то тут, то там вам палки в колеса вставляли...

Да пошли они. Если здесь не клюет, я пойду в другое место. Дорог на земле тысячи. 

Вот из за того, что я кажюсь рохлей и мягким таким, за этот месяц я так на работе наругался, думал уволнятся, нервы не выдержат.

Потом подумал

*Уволюсь, опять копейки считать, а там и до петли от безысходности недалеко*

Выкусите, буду работать, звезд с неба не хватать, но как то идти

К СВОЕМУ, ТОЛЬКО СВОЕМУ БУДУЩЕМУ!!!

----------


## LicudK

Да, заведите себе в интернете места, где можно поговорить

Так, мой мир на мэйле меня неплохо спас. Я даже там не разговаривал, игра про ферму и подписки...

В вонтакте похуже оформление, но друзей побольше мона найти...

Мейл и  В конакте

С горя я сам стал себе сайтик делать, сначало вообще на народе

xom13

правда забросил его давно...

Мои последнии сайты

Имажеру
Парадокс

----------


## IXTUS

*Жизнь ценна, когда она посеяна в других.*

Когда циклишься только на себе, на своих проблемах и депрессняке, тогда не видишь смысла в жизни. Конечно, какой можно увидеть смысл, когда ты сидишь один в темной комнате своих собственных мыслей и проблем.
Да, посмотри ты вокруг!
Подумай о ком-то, кроме себя самого!
Хватит заниматься самосожалением.
Да, проблема, да, фигово! Но ты пройдешь через все это. А можешь и еще кому-то помочь

В жизни нет смысла?
А какой смысл в су?

Ты можешь сделать счастливым кого-то, ТЫ можешь быть СМЫСЛОМ для кого-то!
Открой глаза! 

если разобраться, то каждый, кто не хочет жить, 
на самом деле  ЖИТЬ ХОЧЕТ, просто устал от такой жизни, которой живет сейчас... 
так может стоит пересмотреть что-то?
перезагрузиться =) , а еще лучше переустановить ОС в своих мозгах =)

так может сейчас как раз время не оборвать, а изменить что-то в своей жизни?


*как было бы тупо, имея миллион, спустить его в унитаз...*

твоя жизнь больше миллиона...

----------


## LicudK

> *Жизнь ценна, когда она посеяна в других.*
> 
> 
> 
> Ты можешь сделать счастливым кого-то, ТЫ можешь быть СМЫСЛОМ для кого-то!
> Открой глаза! 
> 
> если разобраться, то каждый, кто не хочет жить, 
> на самом деле  ЖИТЬ ХОЧЕТ, просто устал от такой жизни, которой живет сейчас... 
> ...


 
Полностью согласен.
Надо попробовать по иному взглянуть на свою жизнь.

*Только вот это без посторонней помощи сделать трудно....*

Может помочь отход от рутины. 
Езжайте в лес на 5 дней. Или в деревню к знакомым.
В другой город, или тур какой ниб.

*Что бы изменить свой взгляд и обстановку!*

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

а на сколько далеко ты готова зайти, что бы отговорить судика от самоубийства?

----------


## IXTUS

ето ты кому?

----------


## LicudK

> а на сколько далеко ты готова зайти, что бы отговорить судика от самоубийства?


 Я не доктор, не давал клятвы помогать другим,
самому трудно бывает, но скажу прямо, не взялся бы.

Потому что обычно эта "слабая" личность, которая всех пугала суидом, очнь быстро опять находит себе жертву.

И тут обычно два сценария.* Опять я люблю, жить без тебя не могу, (отдай мне все свое время)
Или уже в роли палача (ты же меня спас, ты в ответе за меня)*

Как не странно, суицидом пробует прикрыться* не цельная личность*, которая не видет себя, а только мир вокруг нее. Поэтому и возникают сопли типа, "он меня не любит", "хочу платье красненькое", "а, а , у меня одни неудачи..."

Если личность целая, то она, в первую очередь ориентирована на себя, на свое внутреннее развитие. И тут даже рядом суид не стоял, потому что:
*1 Это глупо, сколько можно узнать в плохой ситуации!
2 Это глупо, ведь виновен с своих мыслях только ты, а не как не окружающие!*

----------


## scwalk

когда было совсем плохо,находил себя в написании фантастики. 
и когда плохо- важно не начать пить. поможет на несколько часов, а дальше только хуже.алкоголь можно использовать как совсем уже крайнее средство.

----------


## Selbstmord

Пишу музыку. Наверное, единственное, что меня держит. А вообще слушаю музыку почти постоянно, разве что когда сплю не слушаю.

----------


## evalia

> А вообще, слушаю музыку почти постоянно, разве что когда сплю не слушаю.


 а что/кого слушаешь?

----------


## sick boy

нужно радоватся простым вещам

----------


## Каин

А теперь пребывают сии три: вера, надежда, любовь...(1Кор.13:13)

----------


## Каин

> Вера - абстрактная непрактичная чушь для любителей одурманивать себя сказками.
> 
> Любовь с медицинской точки зрения - это невроз. Имеющий срок годности не более 4 лет, по мнению ученых. Но это максимум, на деле чаще всего 2,5 года примерно.
> Кстати, тот на почве кого у меня сейчас этот невроз, плевать на меня хотел. Ему нравятся голубоглазые блондинки с большими сиськами, а у меня нет ничего из перечисленного.
> 
> А надеяться не на что.


 Вера это состояния духа, которое придает тебе силы.

Любовь это наслаждение чем либо, в зависимости от того что ты любишь.
Если у вас любовь это невроз, то это не значит что так у всех. А насчет "медицинской точки зрения" - не мелите вздор.

Надежда это луч света в темном царстве.

В общем можно с разных сторон трактовать эти понятия. Вот только я уверен, что с этой (моей) стороны будет лучше.

----------


## Unity

Среди прочих, несомненно-безумных, с точки зрения подавляющего большинства Нормальных Людей мечтаний по поводу «…Остатка своей жизни», – это сбежать в чуждый город, иль, ещё лучше, страну – пускай даже нелегально, так даже романтичнее, бесправность за рубежом, вечное опасение полиции и депортации, сущее Приключение, Action, одним словом, чистый адреналин, – то, чего ради все мы, наверное, и рождаемся на свет – и попытаться, по крайней мере, начать свою жизнь «…С чистого листа, с нуля, с новой строки», раздобыв со временем новые документы и имя... 
P.S. Жаль лишь, – времена авантюр и приключений остались в XIX веке, в произведениях Верна, Берроуза, Казанцева, Беляева и прочих – теперь же никто не планирует Экспедиций в Новый Свет, никто не мечтает повидать иные страны и края... Теперь Всё Иначе... Жизнь в квартире, в своей проклятой норе, – вот и Весь «…Опыт жизни»... Ноль эмоций, ноль впечатлений... Лишь серость, скука, темнота, печаль, депрессия и одиночество... Неужели для Этого мы и приходим в сей мир?..

----------


## Каин

> Наркотики тоже вводят в определенное состояние духа без реальной причины которое придает силы. А смысл?


 Наркотики придают силы? Я сказал бы, что наркотики их лишают, причем очень быстро.




> Наслаждение и любовь это разные понятия.


 Секс это наслаждение. Разные понятия, но смысл понятен.





> Именно у всех. Если хотите спорить с научными теориями, приводите научные доказательства. Слова вроде "не мелите вздор" на аргумент не похожи, скорее на обычное хамство которое применяется когда нечего возразить.


 "_Любовь с медицинской точки зрения - это невроз. Имеющий срок годности не более 4 лет, по мнению ученых. Но это максимум, на деле чаще всего 2,5 года примерно"._Это научная теория? Не мелите вздор, в этом деле не могут быть никакие научные доказательства. Или вы быть может думаете, что все ученные разделяют только одну единственную точку зрения на этот вопрос? Любовь это невроз, это научно доказанный факт. Мне кажется, что с этим не то, что согласны все ученные, я думаю, что многие ученные просто посмеются над этим. 




> Абстрактно, нелогично, не применимо к жизни


 Очень даже применимо к жизни.

Еще раз повторяю, вы видите все в черном цвете. Неужто вы думает, что  познали истинность вещей и это истина заключается, в том что вера, надежда, любовь имеет исключительно негативную окраску, а все люди, которым это приносит радость просто слепцы?

Для вас вера, надежда, любовь это зло. Что же для вас добро? Или быть может добра не существует; есть одно зло и больше ничего.

----------


## Каин

> "Вера" подразумевает что ты полагаешься на нечто не подтвержденное, нереальное, недоказанное. Это то же самое лишение сил. Я предпочитаю точно знать, а не "верить". Полагаться на веру это слабость.


 Я верю, что смогу_ это_ сделать, потому и делаю. Вы не верите в это, поэтому и не делаете. Я верю в свои силы. Мне, что же, лучше не верить в это? Кому вера в бога придает силы, а кому вера в себя, но и в том и другом случае это вера. Если вы не верите что чего то добьетесь, то вы никогда этого не добьетесь.



> Значит, когда вы пришли и мне написали в качестве смысла жизни (повода жить) три вещи: "А теперь пребывают сии три: вера, надежда, любовь...(1Кор.13:13)"
> Это следовало читать как "А теперь пребывают сии три: вера, надежда, секс...(1Кор.13:13)"
> Я прям даже не знаю что сказать на это.


 Секс я привел только в качестве примера. Любовь это наслаждение. Опровергать это разностью понятий не правильно. Небо голубое. Вы что же заявите, что это не так, потому что небо и голубое разные понятия?




> Да, научная теория. Это значит доказательства. Это значит проведение исследований. Ученым есть чем подкрепить это, а у вас нет ничего, кроме эмоциональных выпадов "не мелите вздор".


 Да для меня это чистый вздор и больше ничего. Любовь может вызывать невроз, но говорить что любовь это и есть невроз это чушь. Да,да,да. Вам нужны аргументы, выйдете из клетки  и посмотрите на мир. Сколько людей любят друг друга, и утверждать что все они больны неврозом это надо быть депрессивным шизофреником.




> Ученые практически по всем вопросам имеют разные мнения, ну кроме самых базовых. Многие до сих пор считают что антибиотики это зло, но без них уже никуда.


 Все здравомыслящие ученые полагает что антибиотики вредны, но без них никуда.
Если имеют разные мнения, значит истина не определена.
Земля вращается вокруг солнца. Это факт. Какой ученый имеет другое мнение? 




> На самом деле значительная часть психологов определяет любовное чувство как невроз навязчивых состояний.


 На самом деле все люди скептически относятся к психологам. Ставить мнения большинства психологов как факт это глупо. К тому же я сомневаюсь, что прям таки все они так считают.



> Так разговор не ведется, просто отрицая сказанное вам и не приводя аргументов.


 Почему я не привожу доказательств? Да потому что любовь это не математика и не геометрия. Доказательства любви это жизнь. Петя любит Олю. Что бы доказать Пете свою любовь ему нужно сходить в клинику на диагностику? Ну может такая как вы и потребует этого. Но для  подавляющей части других оль доказательством любви будут служить отношения (внимание) к ним петь.
Утверждать что все люди, которые любят больны неврозом это нести околесицу. Вы так не считаете? Вас не поймет не один человек, за исключением больных неврозом и тех кто не впадает в изощьренные измышления, проще говоря вас не поймет не один нормальный человек. 




> Все дело в том, кого что устраивает. Почти все живут так, что их полностью устраивает и временность любви, и то что вера-надежда им реально не дает ничего, кроме эффекта плацебо.


 Одного жизнь устраивает, другого нет. Лучше, что бы жизнь устраивала человека. Вы находитесь в худшем состояние. Но вам этого мало, вы хотите себе доказать, что так по идее и должно быть. "Человек не должен радоваться",- ну разве это не бред?

----------


## Каин

> Каин, по всему что вы сказали: я уже предлагала посмотреть в поисковике что такое любовь с медицинской точки зрения, какие при этом химические процессы идут в организме, что происходит с психикой, но вы не хотите. Вместо этого предлагая мне посмотреть со стороны, как Петя любит Олю. Мы на разных языках говорим. Не хотеть вникать и заблуждаться - ваше право, мне больше сказать нечего.
> В интернете кто-то неправ, но у меня нет желания это разгребать, поэтому не буду останавливаться на этом.


 Удачи! Желаю вам не терять надежды, обрести веру и познать любовь как благо. (это не сарказм)

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Наркотики придают силы?


 да. от гуараны (за компанию отнес- штырит) до кокаина. 



> Не мелите вздор


 это риторский прием в полемике. Похож на "давно известно","ни для кого не секрет","в зале нет тупых, что Вы нам заливаете". Нужен для настраивания аудитории против твоего оппонента. Прием плохой. Лично к оппоненту он не относился. И на свой счет его воспринимать не стоит. 



> Все здравомыслящие ученые полагает что антибиотики вредны, но без них никуда.
> Если имеют разные мнения, значит истина не определена.


 почему? свет обладает двумя свойствами одновременно:свет- электромагнитная волна, и свет- пучок фотонов. И две теории объясняют одно и тоже понятие с одинаковым успехом. Нельзя грешить на неверность одной теории, если описываемый объект обладает свойствами, подходящими под обе теории. 
А про антибиотики: чтобы снизить вред от их употребления нужно пить восстановители кишечной флоры-  Бифидумбактерин. 



> Да потому что любовь это не математика и не геометрия. Доказательства любви это жизнь. Петя любит Олю. Что бы доказать Пете свою любовь ему нужно сходить в клинику на диагностику?


 это куда гуманнее, чем заставлять\подстрекать человека прыгнуть с моста в качестве доказательства любви. К тому же из-за постоянного гормонального дисбаланса любимой может быть наплевать на твое отношение, и она захочет "настоящих доказательств". Так же ,как у шизофреников меняется обмен веществ, так же при любви меняется поведение и изменяется состав некоторых жидкостей. Пищеварение тоже здесь причем. 



> - можно подумать, что Вы заслуживаете чего-то бОльшего.


 подумать все, что угодно можно. 
Нельзя подумать, что ты доволен тем, что имеешь сейчас. И перестань на людей нападать. Ведешь себя как гопник- ПТУшник.

----------


## Failure

По поводу любви...  :Smile: 

Спор дошел до крайностей: "любовь всегда прекрасное чувство" vs "любовь подобна болезни". Я думаю, на самом деле никто не считает, что любовь сама по себе может быть только прекрасной или только ужасной. Все знают, что бывает по-разному. 

Просто любовь бывает двух типов. Любовь психологически здорового человека и любовь невротика. Поскольку большая часть населения, увы, в той или иной форме страдает неврозами, то и любовь у большинства имеет форму наркоманической зависимости, более или менее ярко выраженной. Вот почему мы так часто сравниваем ее с безумием.

"Я без тебя жить не могу", "я умру, если ты уйдешь", "я ради тебя готов на все" - это признаки зависимости. В психологии это еще называют компульсивной любовью. Влечение становится мучительно-навязчивым. Человек испытывает мощные приливы эйфории, когда получает от объекта привязанности то, чего хочет, и приступы очень сильного горя, когда чего-то не получает. Объект любви выступает в роли наркотика. К нему неудержимо тянет, без него очень плохо, он необходим, как "доза". Знакомые многим ощущения, да?

Хотя большинство считает именно такую любовь "настоящей", но она в конечном итоге опустошает человека. После череды взлетов и падений он чувствует себя раздавленным. Такая "роковая любовь" неизменно приносит страдания и разрушения. 

Те люди, у которых действительно гармоничные отношения, очень близки, но друг из-за друга не кончают жизнь самоубийством, друг за друга не цепляются, разлуку не считают катастрофой, не держат друг друга на привязи, не являются друг для друга спасением или, напротив, обузой. Потому, что это зрелые, независимые, самодостаточные личности, которые и в разлуке не пропадут, не остановятся в своем развитии, не опустят руки, не ударятся в тоску, всегда найдут себе достойное дело и т.д. Их друг с другом связывает не "без тебя мне очень плохо жить", а "с тобой мне жить еще лучше". 

Кроме того, психологически здоровые люди интуитивно испытывают влечение к тому, кто подошел бы им и по здравому рассудку (в подобного себе). Не влюбятся они в дурака, предателя, мучителя, изменщика и т.п. Не смогут любить человека, которого не уважают. 

Невротик же чувствует себя одиноким и нуждается в ком-то, как в утешении. Для него любимый человек становится "лучиком света в темном царстве", смыслом жизни, единственной поддержкой. Ему остро не хватает чего-то такого, что он может получить только от любимого человека.

Поэтому он буквально "впивается" в избранника всеми своими чувствами и очень боится его потерять. Поэтому он терпит и прощает измены, уходы, обиды, издевки, легкомыслие и пр. недостатки и проступки партнера, порой даже самые вопиющие. Ненавидит - и все-таки любит. Иногда пытается что-то "доказать", как-то "проучить" любимого или "заслужить" его любовь безумными поступками. В общем, тратит силы, отведенные ему природой для созидательной жизни, на никчемную любовную тягомотину. 

В конечном итоге остается один в совершенно "развинченном" состоянии. Иногда, не в силах вытерпеть тоску, пытается покончить с собой. Чаще, "поболев" какое-то время, более-менее успокаивается и... находит себе нового утешителя-мучителя. Потому, что сам он не изменился, оставшись все той же невротизированной личностью, ощущающей себя неполноценной в одиночестве и остро нуждающейся в чужой поддержке.

Так что, в конечном итоге, какая бывает любовь, прекрасная или безумная, зависит не от того, в кого меня угораздило влюбиться, а от того, какой я сам.

----------


## Каин

> По поводу любви...


 Я люблю человека. Мне этот человек дорог. Чем мне он дороже, тем больнее мне будет его терять. Чем больше я люблю, тем больше я буду страдать. Это элементарно, как дважды два.




> "Я без тебя жить не могу", "я умру, если ты уйдешь", "я ради тебя готов на все" - это признаки зависимости. В психологии это еще называют компульсивной любовью.


 Я жить не могу без своей головы, я зависим от своей головы. Это нормально. Если я не зависим в чувствах от женщины, значит у меня этих чувств к ней нет.



> Хотя большинство считает именно такую любовь "настоящей", но она в конечном итоге опустошает человека. После череды взлетов и падений он чувствует себя раздавленным. Такая "роковая любовь" неизменно приносит страдания и разрушения.


  Если вы потеряете руки и ноги, то будете страдать. Это нормально. Если я не страдаю от потери любви, значит я прекрасно мог обходиться и без нее.



> Их друг с другом связывает не "без тебя мне очень плохо жить", а "с тобой мне жить еще лучше".


  Есть ты- хорошо,нет тебя- пофиг. Есть у меня бицепсы- хорошо, нет- пофиг.



> Кроме того, психологически здоровые люди интуитивно испытывают влечение к тому, кто подошел бы им и по здравому рассудку (в подобного себе). Не влюбятся они в дурака, предателя, мучителя, изменщика и т.п. Не смогут любить человека, которого не уважают.


 Правильно, они выбирают себе женщину(мужчину) как предмет быта, как автомобиль. Никакой любви здесь быть не может. То есть она есть, как любовь к автомобилю.



> Невротик же чувствует себя одиноким и нуждается в ком-то, как в утешении. Для него любимый человек становится "лучиком света в темном царстве", смыслом жизни, единственной поддержкой. Ему остро не хватает чего-то такого, что он может получить только от любимого человека.


 Неуместный пример, следственно и все ниже написанное. Влюбиться может любой человек, и больной и здоровый.



Чем больше любовь, тем больше страдание (или соответственно удовольствие). Это настолько элементарно, что все психологи со своими никчемными занудными гипотезами "о любви" представляются мне глупцами. Но эту глупость можно объяснить, они пытаются объяснить то, чего никогда не испытывали. Все фрейды, юнги, фроммы сухие профессора, запертые в своем кабинете. Ихняя психология зачастую никакого отношения к жизни не имеет, только если для невротиков. Они не знают Человека. Ведь все общество, которое их окружало, это небольшая кучка невротиков.

----------


## Elly

> Как обычно лазил по блогам и нашел чью-то интересную запись:
> 
> "Когда ночью я выхожу на балкон и вдыхаю воздух, несущий аромат реки и луга, кажется, что даже целую жизнь можно прожить, только ради того, чтобы ощутить этот запах. И когда я вижу звезды на небе, или молнии в грозовых тучах, меня посещают такие же чувства.
> И поразительно - сколько же еще существует вещей в мире, дающих повод жить только для того, чтобы увидеть или ощутить их?!"
> 
> Ну чем не повод для того, чтобы жить дальше?  :wink:


 блин. до слез аж

----------


## Orsana

> Как обычно лазил по блогам и нашел чью-то интересную запись:
> 
> "Когда ночью я выхожу на балкон и вдыхаю воздух, несущий аромат реки и луга, кажется, что даже целую жизнь можно прожить, только ради того, чтобы ощутить этот запах. И когда я вижу звезды на небе, или молнии в грозовых тучах, меня посещают такие же чувства.
> И поразительно - сколько же еще существует вещей в мире, дающих повод жить только для того, чтобы увидеть или ощутить их?!"
> 
> Ну чем не повод для того, чтобы жить дальше?  :wink:


 Что-то навеяло:
_А миp был чудесный, как сопля на стене
        А гоpод был хоpоший, словно кpест на спине
        А день был счастливый, как слепая кишка
А он увидел солнце
_
(с) Егор Летов.

----------


## Unity

Дарить кому-либо Свет... Это единственный известный с.В.з смысл...

----------


## Orsana

> Дарить кому-либо Свет... Это единственный известный с.В.з смысл...


 Хы! Тут себе-то не можешь  :Smile: 
Нету его, никакого смысла, и не было никогда. Каждый придумывает его себе сам.

----------


## Данька

Это... По моему бессмысленно манипулировать такими абстрактными  понятиями как любовь, вера, надежда. Во первых у каждого свое понятие, что это, а во вторых, ну по-чесному, кто нибудь из вас в состоянии ИСКУССТВЕННО вызвать у себя эти эмоцыи, особенно в тяжелом психологическом состоянии? Поэтому фразы типо "Тебя спасет Любовь, надейся" или там "Дарить кому-либо Свет"  (лично для меня) несет в себе такую же психо-эмоциональную нагрузку как "Сыроежка сыроежке - Банан". Манипуляция долгом еще глупее. Если вы какомунить потенциальному суициднику скажете о долге, так он побежит бросаться с крышы в два раза быстрее.
А по сабжу..  уже говорил, опять скажу про село. То, что я видел в селе называть это природой примитивно. Примерно описать по моим ощущениям, это мир, наполненый огромным количеством силы. Жизнь и смерть в нем это естественные вещи, просто как переход энергии из одного вида в другой. И этот мир сильнее тебя в миллионы раз и легко может тебя убить, но в тое время ему плевать на тебя.В нем ничего не изменится от того, будеш ты существовать или нет. Но если ты в него войдеш, он даст тебе часть своей силы и тогда ты сможеш увидеть и ощутить то, что ты  представить себе не мог.
Ну абстрактно получилось и пафосно, но это примерно то, что я чуствовал.

----------


## AlexAngelAD

Человек сказал Вселенной: — Я существую! — Однако, — сказала Вселенная, — этот факт не порождает во мне чувство долга...

----------


## stalerk

Каждый день нахожу повод жить дальше. Разное - доказать соседу, что моя машина будет круче, чем у него. Доказать родственникам, что мои дети будут учиться в более дорогих вузах чем их дети. Доказать бывшей - что она совершила огромную ошибку, выбрав вместо меня толстый денежный мешок и прописку. Доказать самому себе - что я ещё только начинаю свой путь. И т д.

----------


## damenoo

подарить своё тепло человеку,которого я ещё не нашёл

----------

